
The Peel P50: 132 lbs and street-legal in England - kkim
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/andy.carter/
======
ralph
Anyone who saw _Top Gear_ last week will know these things are hilarious,
especially if you're Jeremy Clarkson's size.

------
nickb
Imagine a car accident in one of these... ugh.

~~~
dyu
They can't go fast enough to cause an accident =P But then, modern cars could
overlook these little ones and run them over.

